# Turkey Injection - Clarified butter?



## thomapa1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone use clarified butter instead of normal butter with their other injection seasonings?  Or does it not matter?

(Clarified butter = skim and remove the milk solids and water, leaving the buttery goodness behind...awesome on popcorn)


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

I make my own butter from Heavy Cream. I have used it in turkeys and it always comes out great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

It probably would be better to use clarified butter, but I never have. I just melt it & add some Montreal chicken seasoning & inject it. I let it cool down to room temp & just before the butter starts to set up then I inject. It probably isn't a good idea to inject poultry with hot liquids. Then I put it in the freezer for an hour to really cool it down then back into the fridge or in some cases I just put it in the smoker right after the injection.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I ahve tried buter and even a homemade butter creole seasoning blend to inject my birds. I'm always tring to better myself and find new ways to make a turkey even better it I can.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2011)

I use clarified butter in EVERYTHING. Definitely a richer flavor. My fave is to smoke some garlic then add that to the melted clarified butter. Let it sit a bit and then inject. Good stuff. Almost forgot - I also use maple syrup with turkey. Either as part of the injection or to baste it with. Mmmm.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I use clarified butter in EVERYTHING. Definitely a richer flavor. My fave is to smoke some garlic then add that to the melted clarified butter. Let it sit a bit and then inject. Good stuff. Almost forgot - I also use maple syrup with turkey. Either as part of the injection or to baste it with. Mmmm.


I seem to remember you used to use Ghee. Are you still doing that for clarified or are you doing your own?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

Whole butter contains about 16% water, 2% milk solids and maybe some Salt...Overall the amount of water and salt is slightly beneficial when Butter and Spices are the ONLY thing being injected...If you are adding Wine, Booz, Maple Syrup or any other liquid to the mix, the whole point of Clarifying is Moot! You are just putting water Back In...Now...Where taking the time to Clarify does make a HUGE difference is when you heat the butter to the point that the water evaporates and the Milk Solids begin to Caramelize making Beurre Noisette (Brown Butter)...The added Nutty Flavor is delicious and worth the Time...JJ


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I seem to remember you used to use Ghee. Are you still doing that for clarified or are you doing your own?




I do both Gary. Since I've been able to get the farm fresh 40% fat cream I've been making fresh butter, then clarified. I also buy some of the Pure Indian Ghee. Liquid gold that stuff. It's a little different because they raise their cows totally organic and baby them alot more than the dairy down the road. But, at 25 bucks a jar, I make sure it's for something special, like in my butts.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Whole butter contains about 16% water, 2% milk solids and maybe some Salt...Overall the amount of water and salt is slightly beneficial when Butter and Spices are the ONLY thing being injected...If you are adding Wine, Booz, Maple Syrup or any other liquid to the mix, the whole point of Clarifying is Moot! You are just putting water Back In...Now...Where taking the time to Clarify does make a HUGE difference is when you heat the butter to the point that the water evaporates and the Milk Solids begin to Caramelize making Beurre Noisette (Brown Butter)...The added Nutty Flavor is delicious and worth the Time...JJ


I love browned butter. I just did some with sage leaves and was thinking of using some in my injection liquid with some white wine.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I love browned butter. I just did some with sage leaves and was thinking of using some in my injection liquid with some white wine.




Try addiing some crushed pecans .


----------

